# Please help me! Where did this came from?



## sequencer (May 24, 2006)

I need help with a short sequence of notes. This sequence can be heard in the videogame Final Fantasy IX, and I'm SURE I've heard it before, but I don't know where... 
I believe it belongs to a classical composer...
This is the link to download the sequence: http://www.freewebs.com/mrhiccup/sequence.mid (right click - save as...)

Please help me, I am looking for the answer since 2001...


----------

